# Colonoscopy Was The Worst Weekend Of My Life



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

I was gagging the entire day drinking Colytle pineapple flavor. I couldnt try hard enough to keep it down. I went to the bathroom every 5 minutes with absolute water, pure water shooting out from me. I couldn't sit down the enitre day or night. It burned like ther as no tomorrow. I was screaming from the burning. And the est was a piece of cake prepared to the prep. I mean, it hurt like hell cuz i have a really tiny flat stomach (from all the diarrhea) and they pushed so much gas up me. Foudn nothing, but took a biopsy. This was when I was a sophmore in high school and now Im a sophmore in college. I am TERRIFIED of ever doing it again. I just got the stomach flu in December, and I guess I AM JUST WAY WAY WAY TOO SENSITIVE DOWN THERE BECAUSE WATER SHOOTING OUT = SCREAMING BLOODY MARY in pain. And Vaseline dont help. They need to do 2 things. Figure out a painless, nauseating-free wya to get colonoscopys and 2.) cure IBS. Im sick of waiting.


----------



## ChristineVA (May 4, 2007)

I don't know why more doctors don't use the OsmoPrep tablets. They are very gentle on you and give a very clean result.But, I agree about the burning. After the first few hours, I was close to tears with the burning. I did have Charmin wipes and Tucks and they helped, I probably should have used them sooner.


dreday said:


> I was gagging the entire day drinking Colytle pineapple flavor. I couldnt try hard enough to keep it down. I went to the bathroom every 5 minutes with absolute water, pure water shooting out from me. I couldn't sit down the enitre day or night. It burned like ther as no tomorrow. I was screaming from the burning. And the est was a piece of cake prepared to the prep. I mean, it hurt like hell cuz i have a really tiny flat stomach (from all the diarrhea) and they pushed so much gas up me. Foudn nothing, but took a biopsy. This was when I was a sophmore in high school and now Im a sophmore in college. I am TERRIFIED of ever doing it again. I just got the stomach flu in December, and I guess I AM JUST WAY WAY WAY TOO SENSITIVE DOWN THERE BECAUSE WATER SHOOTING OUT = SCREAMING BLOODY MARY in pain. And Vaseline dont help. They need to do 2 things. Figure out a painless, nauseating-free wya to get colonoscopys and 2.) cure IBS. Im sick of waiting.


----------

